# Kindle Fire Restoration Blog



## storm-chaser (Dec 1, 2018)

Just purchased this 2nd Gen Kindle Fire off eBay for $18 shipped. These little devices have decent specs and good aftermarket support. My plan is to root the device + install TWRP, then reconfigure with a custom ROM from XDA Developers. Stay tuned for updates.












https://forum.xda-developers.com/kindle-fire-hd/fire-2-development


----------

